# poliisi or polis



## akhooha

I have been watching a Finnish crime series on Netflix and have noticed that the police cars are marked POLIISI. Once in a while there will appear a police car marked POLISI.
Is this just bad continuity or are there really two ways to spell the word?


----------



## jazyk

You mentioned polisi and posted a picture with the word polis. 

As you may know, Finland is a bilingual country. Poliisi is Finnish and polis is Swedish.


----------



## akhooha

Mystery solved .  Thank you.


----------



## Hakro

Note also that the Swedish word may mean _pol-is_, in Finnish _napajää_, in English _polar ice_.


----------



## akhooha

thank you


----------



## Jordan89

Deadwind, right? That's what brought me here.


----------



## akhooha

Jordan89 said:


> Deadwind, right? That's what brought me here.


Nope --- "Bordertown"


----------

